# Elekron (Live Stunt Show)



## AdamKmusic (Jan 23, 2019)

For the past year I’ve been working on the score for the latest production from Stufish / Melco (The House of Dancing Water) out in Macau and today after many months of late nights and long days the show premiered at Studio City! Unfortunately I can't share any of the shows music just yet but for me this was a huge step up having worked on low budget short & feature length films to working a huge production! Finger crossed I can release some music over the coming weeks/months!







http://www.elekronshow.com/en/index.html


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 24, 2019)

Some clips here if anyone's interested...!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs-rx0UAjWQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1dqrmaqj1i0qz


----------

